# Fix wood hole



## rharveyva (Mar 18, 2008)

I realize this is not about routing but I have a wood door with a lock and the screw keep coming out because there was a bigger screw there before. What product so you recommend to fill this hole i can drill and put a new screw in.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi rharveyva

Here's quick fix 

A wooden match and some glue,,, coat the match and the hole with some glue, tap it into the hole, then let it set up for a bit then put the right screw in place..you can always drill a hole and put in a wooden dowel pin if the match trick didn't help..but I'm sure it should.. 

==========


rharveyva said:


> I realize this is not about routing but I have a wood door with a lock and the screw keep coming out because there was a bigger screw there before. What product so you recommend to fill this hole i can drill and put a new screw in.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I prefer the second method BJ mentioned. Drill a hole for a 1/2" dowel and glue it in with a good water resistant glue like Titebond III. Use your latch or strike plate to mark the location for the new holes and carefully tighten the screws. Most often the proper screw is a #8 x 3/4" Phillips flat head. For the strike plate a #8 x 1-1/2" would give added strength.


----------

